# MIS FOTOS DE YANAHUARA



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

si tambien creo que no es el mejor lado de Yanahuara,hay urbanizaciones mas lindas en Yanahuara.Esta solo es una zona,aparte que hay distritos donde las casas son lindas y todo esta bien urbanizado como ,Selva Alegre, Cayma,Umacollo,Vallecito,Bustamante y Rivero etc que son distritos enteros no son solo urbanizaciones.Mi barrio favorito es Vallecito,la zona de San Isidro por el puente de fierro es muy bonita y tranquila.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

bravasas las fotos Jeremy, y lo mejor: son zonas que nadie habia visto en el foro, ojala y posngas muchas mas fotos de AQP.


----------



## Jesusito (Sep 4, 2006)

Yanahuara es uno de los mejores distrito de Arequipa, y estas fotos lo demuestran


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

esta bacan yanahuara de verdad mis felicitaciones por las fotos


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

un concejo las fotos que tomen no hagan que el sol este en frente salen oscuras como algunas casas que veo pero se nota que es bien bacan el lugar


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Yanahuara es interesantìsimo, asì mismo Arequipa tiene mucho mas que mostrar para impresionar.

Ojalà pongan mas fotos de esta bellìsima ciudad. Mi segunda favorita del perù luego de lima.


----------



## from Trujillo (Jul 5, 2006)

Estan simpáticas las fotos, pero bueno mi ciudad favorita es Trujillo, luego Lima y después Cajamarca.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Hay mejores zonas en Yanahuara,claro que poco a poco iremos viendo fotos.Tengo una prima que viaja a Arequipa en una semana,le he dicho que tome fotos y decho que las pongo en el foro.Despues ire yo personalmente a Arequipa a tomar fotos cuando viaje en Enero.Tambien creo que me ire por Trujillo,conoci un tipo trujillano del Golf ayer en Miami,vive aca hace poco tiempo y me estuvo recomendando muchos sitios en la capital de la primavera.


----------



## jisals (Jul 17, 2006)

yanahuara es el distrito q tiene mejor indice de desarrollo humano de provincias


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

cibert said:


> un concejo las fotos que tomen no hagan que el sol este en frente salen oscuras como algunas casas que veo pero se nota que es bien bacan el lugar


Eso siempre me pasa pues salgo a tomar las fotos en la tarde cuando el sol está poniendose chesu, pero no hay otra a veces.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

chiquillos, cuando hablan de distriotos se refieren a barrios?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Marsupilami said:


> chiquillos, cuando hablan de distriotos se refieren a barrios?


Creo que en Santiago les dicen Comunas, es lo mismo


----------

